# .621 Droid X Rooted



## friendlybiker (Aug 6, 2012)

Finally found a way to root my Droid X that has the .621 update that worked! Got superuser on it and updated permissions with ClockWorkMod's ROM Manager using this method:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29930-new-root-method-for-stock-234-621622-found-droid2-r2d2/

Specifically I used:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29930-new-root-method-for-stock-234-621622-found-droid2-r2d2/page__st__150

where AKA sd_shadow posted this file:

http://www.mediafire.com/?mim304k214kl41h

which is an .iso file that I burned to a cd; after I burned it (I used Puppy Linux) and made the cd iso bootable, I rebooted into the CD program and followed the directions on the CD, had one problem, had problems using my USB hooked up to a 4 port hub, once I connected directly to the PC, it worked great! Now it's finally onward to a custom ROM.

friendlybiker

;

http://www.mediafire.com/?mim304k214kl41h


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad that worked for you.
That CD is actually explained a bit more in depth in this DroidX forum at
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31737-root-droid-x-root-method-for-234-45621-does-not-require-milestone-sbf/


----------



## friendlybiker (Aug 6, 2012)

Got liquid ICS rom running, needed to download droid2bootloader to get a custom from on here. Now I can reboot into recovery with CWM.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## friendlybiker (Aug 6, 2012)

Got this DroidX on Liquid 1.5 ICS and pretty happy with it so far.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

